# Favorite Michael Jackson Songs



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Stranger in Moscow (Brooding World)
Dangerous (Assertive World)
Gone too Soon (Brooding World)
Blood on the Dance Floor (Assertive World)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Rock WIth You, for sure. Love the production and riff on Thriller. Jackson was a genius.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The music of *Michael Jackson* is, indeed, quite good; at least the stuff he released once he seriously started working with *Quincy Jones* as the producer. I'm not really into the earlier stuff.

I still have a standoffish relationship with his music, as I still find it difficult to separate his music from his creepy personal life. But that's a subject for another thread.

I find that I do like a lot of his music though, even though I don't regularly listen to his stuff. I like

*Man In the Mirror*
_*We Are the World
Billie Jean
Annie are you OK are you OK are you OK Annie
Thriller
Earth Song
Black or White*_
*The Way You Make-a Me Feel*

I like his cover of *Come Together*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not a fan at all, but he did record one song and one album that score the high 5/6 ("essential") on the Artrockometer (Billie Jean, and Thriller respectively).

My wife is far more fond of his music - she was a teenager in Shanghai in the eighties, and MJ's songs were must haves on school parties. We have a dozen or so of his songs on the car MP3 USB stick - mainly for her.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never liked his music, the only song I like is Ben.


----------

